# Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Torpedo Cigar Review - Good



## joncaputo

This cigar is well constructed with a good burn and draw; however, the ash falls quickly. The flavors start out somewhat sharp with a cedarish tas...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Torpedo Cigar Review - Good


----------



## hasanalo

Hello Jon Would you recommend this cigar, and I like the medium to strong flavor! Take care


----------

